# THE REPTILE FORUM Chelonia Personality of the Year! 2015 Awards...Please VOTE!



## DeanS (Feb 1, 2016)

What a hoot!

Named one of the finalists in The Reptile Report's Chelonia Personality of the Year! If you have a mind to...please consider casting your vote for me! Thanks!

http://marketplace.thereptilereport...e-categories/chelonia-personality-of-the-year

Also, TFO is in there as Forum of the Year!

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/boawards/2015/nominee-categories/2015-forum-of-the-year


----------



## DeanS (Feb 26, 2016)

@Josh I nominated TFO as Forum of the Year...and just found out that it was, indeed, named (Editors Choice) Forum of the Year! Congrats!

http://marketplace.thereptilereport.com/boawards/2015/nominee-categories/2015-forum-of-the-year


----------



## DeanS (Feb 27, 2016)

@Yvonne G ...maybe you wanna push this a little further!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2016)

From your link I couldn't figure out where the voting occurs.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2016)

I did a Google search to try to find the voting page, only to learn the voting is now closed:

http://thereptilereport.com/best-of-awards/


----------



## DeanS (Feb 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I did a Google search to try to find the voting page, only to learn the voting is now closed:
> 
> http://thereptilereport.com/best-of-awards/


The voting has been OVER for a week or so! The Editors picked TFO as their choice for BEST FORUM! Try this...

http://thereptilereport.com/editors-choice-best-of-2015-award-winners/


----------



## DeanS (Feb 29, 2016)

@Yvonne G 

The voting has been OVER for a week or so! The Editors picked TFO as their choice for BEST FORUM! Try this...

http://thereptilereport.com/editors-choice-best-of-2015-award-winners/


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 1, 2016)

WOO HOO!!!!


----------

